
eBay To Craiglist: Game On With US Version Of Kijiji - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/03/ebay-to-craiglist-game-on-with-us-version-of-kijiji/
======
rms
Does anyone know how eBay's arrangement with Craigslist works and how much
they paid?

~~~
pg
It wasn't an investment. They bought the stock privately from an early near-
cofounder that Craig had given it to.

